
Hiring is Broken (2016) - deepaksurti
https://medium.com/@evnowandforever/f-you-i-quit-hiring-is-broken-bb8f3a48d324
======
sidlls
I've come to the conclusion that hiring isn't broken, per se. Rather, it's
doing what the interviewers intend.

These aren't interviews for engineers, for people interested in contributing
to the solution of big, complicated systems problems. They're interviews for
code grunts and people who aren't interested in reaching beyond the comfort of
their CS 4xx trivia or the equivalent in systems design.

It's one reason my interest in continuing on the tech ladder wanes daily.
Another is the relatively worse pay.

